# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Настольный теннис

## Akasey

*Самсонов в третий раз выиграл Кубок мира*

БЕЛТА


Белорус Владимир Самсонов в третий раз выиграл Кубок мира по настольному теннису, решающая стадия которого завершилась сегодня в Москве, сообщает корреспондент БЕЛТА.

В финальном поединке Владимир Самсонов взял верх над девятой ракеткой мира китайцем Ченом Ци - 4:1 (11:4, 5:11, 11:7, 11:5, 13:11). Примечательно, что этого соперника белорус обыграл уже во второй раз на турнире. Бронзовым призером Кубка мира стал являющийся второй ракеткой планеты китаец Ма Лон, обыгравший в поединке за 3-е место южнокорейца Сан Юн О - 4:1 (9:11, 11:3, 11:6, 11:5, 11:9).

В квалификационном турнире, сообщает БелаПАН, Самсонов занял первое место в своей группе, победив Чон Юка из Гонконга (15) — 4:1 (11:8, 13:11, 12:10, 7:11, 11:8), будущего соперника в финале Чень Ци — 4:3 (12:10, 9:11, 12:10, 11:9, 13:15, 12:14, 11:3) и выступающего за Бразилию Казуо Мацумото (164) — 4:0 (11:5, 11:8, 11:6, 11:7). В четвертьфинале белорусский теннисист был сильнее Дмитрия Овчарова из Германии (14) — 4:1 (11:8, 11:5, 11:8, 8:11, 11:8). 

Путевку в финал белорус, занимающий 6-е место в мировом рейтинге, получил, в полуфинале в тяжелейшей борьбе выбив из турнира вторую ракетку мира китайца Ма Лона - 4:3 (7:11, 11:5, 8:11, 11:4. 14:12, 8:11, 11:8).

Ранее Владимир Самсонов становился обладателем Кубка мира в 1999 и 2001 годах.

Владимир Самсонов является также шестикратным чемпионом Европы в различных разрядах, четырехкратным победителем "Евро-Топ12" (1998, 1999, 2001, 2007), пятикратным победителем европейской Лиги чемпионов (2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2007) в составе бельгийского клуба "Ройял Вилетт". С 2009 года играет за российский клуб "Факел-ГАЗПРОМА" из Оренбурга.

*Ликуйте!!!*

----------


## Sanych

Молодец Самсонов!! Я любил поиграть по юности, был доступ на стадионе Торпедо к столу теннисному. Частенько ходили туда.

----------

